# Baby's got an orange tongue!



## papaya-luv (Apr 5, 2009)

DD is almost 11 months and a super healthy unvaxed baby, never had any meds, and started on some solids about three months ago but I'd say about 90% of her nutrition is still breast milk. About 4 days ago I noticed an orange coating on her tongue, more towards the back. It's a coating, not like spots, and not a stain from orange food or anything. She's showing no signs of anything else at all and is her normal happy little self. I can't seem to find any consistent info on it online and I don't want to take her to the pedi for this since it doesn't seem to be anything too serious, but I can't say I'm not concerned. Anyone have any experience with this, any natural remedies or advice? Thanks!


----------



## Naturopath Mom (Sep 30, 2010)

I have not heard of an orange tongue! I know a coating on the tongue can be a sign of candida, and towards the back of the tongue usually denotes intestines/colon. Orange is such an odd color. Yellow or green or black would not be good, but not sure what to make of the orange. I will keep my eyes open for any information on this!

In peace & health,
Kimberly


----------



## Lady Lilya (Jan 27, 2007)

Another 4 days have passed. Is it still there? Have any other interesting symptoms developed?


----------



## papaya-luv (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks for the responses, the orange is still there and it looks a little darker than before. I took her to have the pedi take a look and he said it's nothing to worry about and probably from orange food but I'm not so sure about that. No other symptoms, she is doing great otherwise, so I'm hoping it will just go away..


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

I know this is an old thread but what became of your lo's orange tongue? My fifteen month old son has had an orange tongue since he was about ten months old. His pedi did not seem concerned about it when I mentioned it to them at his visits. However my sister is freaking out about it saying he has a enzyme or vitamin deficiency and I need to take him to the Dr's again. I'm just assuming it's part of his normal flora and since everyone is different his bacteria is in balance with something orange cultured on his tongue. He takes some probiotics through coconut kiefer and yogurt and he eats and nurses well so I don't think it is detrimental. Who else has experienced an orange tongue in a little one and what was it?

Thanks


----------



## KMart2983 (May 13, 2012)

Hi mom's of orange tongue'ers....

I just google this topic and this page come up. I too noticed about a week ago my daughter had a bit of a tint of orange to her tongue. I brush her teeth and tongue daily so I wasn't sure what it could be. Well it is still there today and I spoke to the doctor and she said as long as she isn't having any other weird symptoms she is fine. Which she isn't, same old little 17 month old. I just can't find any info on it, I have come across it actually alot with kids and adults online but no real reason why. Very interesting, any of the other moms, did you child's tongue ever lose the orange. Or will she be that kid in school in a few years with the odd orange tongue??

Thanks!


----------



## Spookylove (10 mo ago)

I know this is old but I was just thinking about when there was a random outbreak of an orange coating on people's tongues somewhere between 2007 and 2010. Everyone got it and had no symptoms and the medical field could not figure out what it was. And after like 8 months it just started to go away and I haven't came across it since. But if anyone stumbles across this fear not! No one, myself included, who had orange tongue ever had any harm from it aside from irritation because it won't go away until it is ready.


----------



## Soulchildkj (7 mo ago)

Spookylove said:


> I know this is old but I was just thinking about when there was a random outbreak of an orange coating on people's tongues somewhere between 2007 and 2010. Everyone got it and had no symptoms and the medical field could not figure out what it was. And after like 8 months it just started to go away and I haven't came across it since. But if anyone stumbles across this fear not! No one, myself included, who had orange tongue ever had any harm from it aside from irritation because it won't go away until it is ready.


 Thankyou for this! My lo has it at 15 months it goes then comes back and looks like geographic tongue, he acts normal and still drinks and eats as if he doesn’t have anything going on.


----------

